
Work with Git Forges inside Emacs - MikusR
https://emacsair.me/2018/12/19/forge-0.1/
======
rauhl
If you’ve not gotten a chance to use Magit yet, I _highly_ recommend it. Along
with Org Mode, it’s one of the modern killer apps for Emacs.

I barely even bother to use git at the command line these days, and I’m pretty
sure that with some of the changes Mr. Bernoulli is working on someday I’ll be
able to _never_ use it.

Magit is the porcelain/TUI git always needed. It’s really that good.

~~~
bagsvaerd70
To Org and Magit, I would also add Notmuch as the third killer app for Emacs.
A super mail user agent.

Its search engine extraordinarily quick and powerful. Besides, the whole
architecture Notmuch has is incredibly elegant.

~~~
rauhl
Yeah, I _love_ Notmuch. It is so, _so_ much faster than webmail that it’s not
even funny.

------
TeMPOraL
Great work, Tarsius!

> _The use of a database makes certain future changes more difficult. While I
> will try to keep breaking changes to a minimum, I have little hope that I
> can make it without any at all. In some cases it might even be necessary for
> users to discard the existing database._

I wonder what issues you have in mind. The way I see it, a database should be
able to make it _easier_ to avoid breaking changes, if you version tables and
for every would-be breaking change you add code that migrates the changed
tables to the newest format.

------
etu
Wow, this looks really amazing.

As a heavy emacs and magit user this looks very promising.

Tarsius is doing amazing work as always.

------
valignatev
With this out, I might've been able to convert couple more vimmers to Emacs :)

~~~
hyyypr
Well, I'm perfectly happy with [1]fugitive thank you :)

Joke aside, why is magit magic?

1: [https://github.com/tpope/vim-fugitive](https://github.com/tpope/vim-
fugitive)

~~~
tarsius
I tried to explain that in abstract terms at
[https://emacsair.me/2017/09/01/the-magical-git-
interface/#st...](https://emacsair.me/2017/09/01/the-magical-git-
interface/#start). That also links to other, less abstract, introductions.

------
sqs
Can’t wait to try this. I love magit and magithub, and this looks a bit more
powerful than the latter.

It just boggles my mind that the best git client by far exists as a plugin to
emacs.

Kind of joking, but when will someone create “Electronmacs” and just release
magit as a stand-alone program for people who don’t want to launch emacs to
use it?

------
luismbo
Gerrit is a bit different from the various GitHub look-alikes. Have you
(Jonas) looked into it? Would a Gerrit backend be feasible?

------
skummetmaelk
I've been fiddling with doing this for Gitlab myself. This looks amazing,
can't wait to try it!

